# Meta AM HT 2017 Achse



## f7q (13. Januar 2019)

Hallo, 

Habe eigentlich nur eine simple Frage, bzw. Zwei:

1. Bin gerade am Aufbau eines Meta AM HT 2017. Dieses hat ja 135mm Schnellspanner. Kann ich da Hope Tech Pro 4 Thru Bolt 135x10 fahren?

Bei 1x11er Schaltung denke ich, ich brauche 6mm Offset beim Kettenblatt vorne (Sram GX 1x11). Liege ich damit richtig??


----------

